# Mix and Match 5.1 audio suggestions



## rivlinm (Jun 5, 2011)

Bit of a dilemma here. Purchased Klipsch HD Theater 1000 about a year ago and love them. Stupidly one night, I blew a speaker by playing them to hard. The other 4 sats and the sub are still great.

I dont want to buy a new set, nor do I know anything about repairing what I have.

My two thoughts are buy a soundbar and use the new soundbar as the center channel and use the other 4 sats as normal. Or should I purchase a KC-25 Center Speaker (or something similar for about $200) as my new center channel? Either way, I am looking for a way to scrap the busted speaker.

Is it bad to mix a kit of speakers with a random center? Should a soundbar not be used with 5.1?

Any advice would be appreciated. I am very happy with Klipsch so far and will likely stay with them if possible.

matthew


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The front three should match drivers as much as possible. A soundbar isn't very conducive to being used as a center. My suggestion is to get a center that matches fairly close or get a much nicer center that you can eventually build off of.


----------



## rivlinm (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you strictly referring to the size of the physical driver in say inches?

The Klipsch Synergy C-20 is slightly larger than my existing Klipsch HD 1000. Do you see that being a problem as the center channel?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You are correct on the driver size and relating to inches. The c20 is double the size of the HD 1000 however; it would enable you to later update the other four to match the 5.25" drivers in the C20.


----------



## rivlinm (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for your help...

Do you see the size issue being a problem?

If I recall correctly my Yamaha RX-V367 receiver lets me chose the output per channel. Would it be smart to revisit those output options and equalize everything?

Thanks again,
matthew


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The size difference won't harm the system. Does your Yamaha have a calibration tool with an external microphone?


----------



## rivlinm (Jun 5, 2011)

Not that I recall, but it has been some time since I did anything with the setup of the receiver. 

I'm sure I can manipulate things as I need once I have it.

I guess the only harm would be the center being too loud....


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What model is the receiver?


----------



## rivlinm (Jun 5, 2011)

Yamaha RX-V367 (nothing fancy)

I just took a quick look through the setup options and it allows me to chose the size (sm or lg) for each specific speaker.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, I just checked it out. Yamaha shows that it does support YPAO for optimizing the sound with a calibration mic. I would just run that with the C20 and you should be good! If not, there should be a way to setup option that allows you to set the level of each speaker separately. You can use an inexpensive sound meter, or the SPL app from apple with an iPhone, to set the level to 75db for each speaker/channel.


----------



## rivlinm (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome. Just pulled the trigger on the C-20. Looking forward to non-crackling audio again. 

I'll be sure to check out all those options and report back in a week or so.

Thanks again,
matthew


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Did you call Klipsch to see if they could replace / repair?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

jinjuku said:


> Did you call Klipsch to see if they could replace / repair?


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## rivlinm (Jun 5, 2011)

chashint said:


> exactly what i was thinking



I considered that, but figured an upgrade to the center could be nice.....

as for equalizing, you mention 75db. Do you suggest just playing a test tone on each speaker and raise or lower the volume till it reaches 75 on a sound meter?

Also, how should I set my crossover if I feel I am getting too much bass from the center and not enough LFE on the sub?

thanks,
matthew


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The AVR should generate its own white noise that you can direct to each speaker for level matching.
I would second Dale's recommendation and simply run the YAPO.
Here is a link to the support page at Yamaha http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v367_black__u/?mode=model
I would recommend reading the manual so you will have a better idea what the AVR can do for you.
Once you read through it a few times so you understand what is there, you will probably have a lot of questions.
Its usually easier to help if the person asking the questions knows something about the gear.


----------

